# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Knobbeltje aan zijkant nek

## Europe

Ik voelde zonet een klein knobbeltje aan de linker zijkant van mijn nek, Hij is klein, hard, en je kan hem bewegen. Hij zit alleen aan de linkerkant, ik zeg niet dat het wat ergs is maar ik ben benieuwd wat het wel is, kan iemand mij antwoord geven?

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Europa,

Het knobbeltje zit precies onder je huid dus? Het hoeft niets erg te zijn, maar je kunt beter naar de huisarts gaan om zeker te weten dat er niets is. Het kan een ophoping zijn van vetten.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

